# Post Pics Of Home Made Drying Racks!



## merc476 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi,

I'm new to screen printing and haven't even bought my equipment yet but will do withing the next week. I'm trying to keep my cost down so I was hoping some of you who have home made drying racks could post pics of yours so i can get an idea of how I should build mine. Dimensions would be nice also. Sorry if i'm asking for too much. THANKS!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I just stack my screens up between 4 of these . Seriously.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

me to............but mine dont look as nice. just some scrap wood. i do however have a small dark room where i stack them. i framed up a 4x4 room with some mdf, you can use drywall if you like. i only put up walls on th outside, leaving the framming on the inside. this gives me a few mor inches of space. i even coat all my screens in it. i leave the door open for extra elbow room. i even manage to have a fan and a de-humidifier in there. when i cant let my screens dry outside (due to rain or cold weather) after exposing them, i just do it in there as well. works great. 

p.s. a de-humidifier works better than a heat source. for drying before coating your screens. especially in an enclosed area like mine.

i will try to post some pics later today or tomorrow if i dont forget, but i probably will


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't have pics right now, but I went to home depot and bought a 4 teir shelf that would fit tthe width of the screens, sorry i don't remember the dimentions, i'll add them later, i think it was only $25, then I bought aluminum elbow bent lengths, nuts and screws. i cut the aluminum to the appropriate lengths mounted them on either ends of the shelf like a bakers rack. Each teir holds 5 screens, then I bought a thick black blanket that gets draped over the top. Its more of a storage rack than drying rack, but I just shot a fan at the rack and the screens dry in no time. (I dont have a humidity problem in my area) I think I have maybe $50 in it.

I hope this makes sense! I'll post pics later.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

here is some pics of my drying rack / screen coating room. its 4x4 feet. i have a small table i use to coat the screens. i also have a fan and dehumidifier to dry the screens.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

i used a corner of my emulsion room, and used big nails to support the screens. 

I support the screens by 3 corners, and it works great!

Cheep as Nails


----------



## merc476 (Mar 28, 2008)

amp267 said:


> here is some pics of my drying rack / screen coating room. its 4x4 feet. i have a small table i use to coat the screens. i also have a fan and dehumidifier to dry the screens.


Wow...this looks like most cost effective way to go. Great idea. Anyone else?


----------



## JesusFreak (Jan 22, 2008)

I just made a box out of plywood and spaced furring strips cut to size on boths sides (finishing nailed them) Dimensions will depend on the size screens you are using. The first one I made I had to trash because I made it a little too wide and it was tough to get the screens to rest on the strips without falling onto the screen below. My dark room is a little room I made in the basement with a black curtain. I have a dehumidifier and a space heater in there as well.
Sorry forgot to rotate the pics before uploading


----------



## MagnumGrafX (Nov 6, 2007)

I made 2 racks, the one without the heaters is 7' tall the other is 5', basically you need 3 sheets of 3/4" birch plywood $40 each at home depot, it holds about 27 @ 7' tall if you keep them full height, these are newman retensionables. I cut the one down & put a ceremic type heaters in the bottom, both have wheels under them too. I use capillary film, this set-up I can reclaim a screen, dry it, put the film on, burn it, pressure wash the image, & dry it again & have it on the press in under 1 hour. Got the plans & idea from drprint.com


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

looks indentical to mine...LOL.....even the deihumisifier and heater are the same......too funny.....great minds....


----------



## chopperduc (Apr 4, 2008)

We found a cafeteria tray rack headed for the dumpster and cut it to size. Works perfectly.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

chopperduc said:


> We found a cafeteria tray rack headed for the dumpster and cut it to size. Works perfectly.


we use those when pulling down jobs off the press.....handy as can be.....another thing I've done in a pinch is use our screen rack...as a drying cabinet.....I just throw a black plastic sheet over the top...BAM done.


----------



## merc476 (Mar 28, 2008)

This looks genious. As much as I hate going to lowes and Home deport, I guess i'll have to make the trip.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

merc476 said:


> This looks genious. As much as I hate going to lowes and Home deport, I guess i'll have to make the trip.


you hate going to lowes or home depot. my wife has to drag me out of these two stores. its gotten so bad she wont go with me anymore, unless she's picking out a color or something


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

I love the burl in the birch panels. Our Home Depot was closing out 3/4" birch cabinet grade plywood for $25 a panel. I bought a few and built cabinets in my workshop. I love my new router.


----------



## merc476 (Mar 28, 2008)

amp267 said:


> you hate going to lowes or home depot. my wife has to drag me out of these two stores. its gotten so bad she wont go with me anymore, unless she's picking out a color or something


Reason I hate those places is cause everytime I go, no matter if I even write everything down on a list, I always end up forgetting something!


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

merc476 said:


> Reason I hate those places is cause everytime I go, no matter if I even write everything down on a list, I always end up forgetting something!


aint that the truth, i went back three times in one day...............anyway i dont want to take away from this post, so keep the pics comming guys


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

This is my drying rack.
Made it myself with pieces of woods from different jobs (I work for an electrical contractor company) still it has to be finished, but I am already using it.
I plan on attach to one side, where the fan is, an air filter, like those used in air handlers units. It it just matter of going to pick it up at Home Depot.

rack 1
rack 2
rack 3


----------



## nattypaint (Sep 4, 2009)

I am trying to figure out how to build a drying rack myself, for under $100... I don't have a drill or saw...any suggestions?


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

nattypaint said:


> I am trying to figure out how to build a drying rack myself, for under $100... I don't have a drill or saw...any suggestions?


It's hard to build stuff with no tools. 

I would invest in some childrens blocks, and just stack them.

No cutting, or drilling involved.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

Heres my drying rack.........under 30 bucks for wood and screws........tools required ...circular saw....screwgun....ruler....pencil....

[media]http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/inkedapparel-albums-forum-pictures-picture793-dryrack2.jpg[/media]

30 minutes build time...holds 12 screens...If i was thinking I would have doubled the size......I need to build another one.

Inked


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Nicely done Inked!


----------



## nattypaint (Sep 4, 2009)

Inked, the picture didn't work for me. can you email it to [nattypaint atgmail.com]? thanks!


----------



## Andrefq83 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey, could you email me the messurements, i am trying to buid one like that! Thanks!!! [Afq20 at yahoo.com]


----------

